# About.com- Doctors and IBS: Why the Disconnect?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Over the past week, I have heard two stories that once again point to the blatant problem that some doctors seem to still have with IBS as a health disorder. The first one was a Readers Share" submission. In response to the question "What Is Your Worst IBS Symptom?", reader _Tamara_ posts:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

